# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [Apparence fenetre][Pygame] supprimer le contour et redessiner sa fenetre

## Python34

Bonjour  vous, j'aimerai savoir si avec pygame, il serait possible de supprimer les contour de la fenetre ET la barre de titre pour les redessiner ?
Merci de votre aide.

(en gros un truc comme ca (en java et c'est pas moi qui l'a fait mais un ami) : )

----------


## Python34

up ! besoin de rponses  ::D:  merci

----------


## wiztricks

> up ! besoin de rponses  merci


Les rponses sont dans la documentation.

- W

----------


## Python34

oh mer** alors, j'avais pas vu la partie noframe ! merci de votre rponse vraiment !
je reviendrais vers vous si jamais, j'ai un problme de customisation  ::D:

----------


## Python34

alors voil, c'est bon j'ai fait un code, mais je ne sais pas comment dplacer ma fenetre, ni comment en rendre une partie transparente, comme on le voit au niveau des fleurs sur l'image que j'ai post !
mon code :


```

```

Merci de votre aide  ::):

----------


## Python34

je viens d'apprendre que l'on peut pas rendre une partie de la fenetre transparente
mais quand est il de son dplacement ? il doit possible d'agir dessus, non ?

----------


## Python34

up  ::D:  !

----------


## josmiley

Oui et non ...
Le dplacement de la fentre est normalement gr par le window manager. 
Il est cependant possible de placer une fentre mais a reste du bricolage. 

Mais pourquoi as tu besoin d'avoir un fond transparent et pourquoi la fentre doit elle tre dplaable ? Est ce vraiment ncessaire ?

----------


## Python34

ben si la fenetre spawn mal . . . on devrait pouvoir la dplacer, sinon c'est bizarre non ?
le fond transparent c'est pour modifier la forme de la fenetre  ::D:

----------


## josmiley

A ma connaissance pas possible avec pygame. 
Pourquoi ne pas tenter une autre approche, comme un fullscreen ? On est pas oblig d'utiliser tout l'ecran en fullscreen. Et on dfinit une touche pour passer en windowed  tous moments.

----------


## Python34

ah bon ? on peut utiliser qu'une partie de l'acran ? j'tais reticent au full screen, mais maintenant que tu le dis, je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire ! merci  toi  ::D:  (si tu as un tout petit dbut de code pour utiliser que 600x600 px et autre de l'cran sans changer le code que j'ai dj fait (ou je partais de 0,0 comme axe orthogonal), je te serais redevable)

----------


## josmiley

mthode avec subsurface
wind est une subsurface de root, les modifications de root affecte wind, cependant la rfrence de l'angle topleft de wind est (0,0)
pour les vnements souris, il faut penser  ajouter l'offset de la fentre.



```

```

----------


## Python34

merci c'est vraiment super !
je passe en rsolu  ::D:

----------


## Python34

et non en fait !

j'ai test ton code, parfait ! pile poil ce qu'il me fallait
mais un seul bmol : j'utilise un de tes modules, reader et le texte ne se place pas bien. normal on ne donne pas wind en argument  la fonction. donc question : je vais passer sans doute wind en argu mais puis je rcuprer sa position sur l'cran ? je ne vois pas du tout comment faire, et je pense que get_rect() ne marcherai pas  ::D: 
merci encore  toi, je vais pouvoir revoir au max mon interface graphique avec mon graphiste  :;):

----------


## josmiley

wow ! reader c'est vieux et pas trs optimis ...
bon, du coup je l'ai adapt  l'arrache:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tavi7n2630...ified.zip?dl=0
tu peux donc passer une subsurface de root(soit wind ici) en argument surface.

Mais mme sans modif il suffit d'indiquer  reader la position et les dimensions de wind et a devrait fonctionner.

----------


## Python34

d'accord merci  ::):

----------


## Python34

oh! quelle belle interface ! merci  toi :

----------

